# فيديو تعليمى عن الحفر الموجه directional drilling videos



## direct.drill (31 يناير 2010)

VIDEO 1

VIDEO 2

VIDEO 3

VIDEO 4​


----------



## GeoOo (2 فبراير 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## mehdi09 (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## direct.drill (3 فبراير 2010)

تسلموا شباب


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (28 مارس 2010)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## سرمد111 (28 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## اسماء ناصر (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## direct.drill (16 أبريل 2010)

جزانا واياكم


----------



## hefnawy77 (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير..

للاسف اللنكات الموجودة خلاص انتهت ..

رجاءا اعادة رفع ملفات الفيديو مرة اخرى لتعم الفائدة..


----------



## direct.drill (5 يوليو 2010)

ثوانى ويكون عندك المصدر الجديد 

وتقبل اعتذارى


----------



## direct.drill (5 يوليو 2010)

VIDEO 1

VIDEO 2

VIDEO 3

VIDEO 4

بالتوفيق


----------



## faisal_ibraheem (5 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## direct.drill (5 يوليو 2010)

جزانا واياكم يا باشمهندس


----------



## hefnawy77 (5 يوليو 2010)

متشكر جدا على مساعدتك و استجابتك السريعة..

جزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## direct.drill (5 يوليو 2010)

جزانا واياكم اخى الفاضل


----------



## م.الفيتوري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## direct.drill (28 سبتمبر 2010)

متشكر للمرور الكريم


----------



## داليا محمود ادم (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## باقر النصوري (13 يناير 2011)

مشكور والله يوفقكم


----------



## م/عبدالله بن اسحاق (13 يناير 2011)

*مشــــــــــــــــــــــــكور*​


----------



## عـاطـل عـن الأمـل (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا باشا


----------



## direct.drill (21 يناير 2011)

جزانا واياكم


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (10 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## salehhammed (13 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## direct.drill (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للمرور


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (24 يونيو 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## direct.drill (27 يوليو 2011)

you are welcome sir


----------



## drilling engineer (23 أغسطس 2011)

شئ جميل

مشكور


----------



## direct.drill (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر لله يا باشمهندس


----------

